#  > General Zone >  > Engineering Programming >  >  >  Pressure Enthalpy diagram

## MartinST

Can someone please help with pressure enthalpy software for various components?

See More: Pressure Enthalpy diagram

----------


## bmat

you should define a EOS model to calculate the enthalpy departure from ideal gas values calculated with some correlation, there are examples with VBA of SRK or PR which you may adapt.
As alternative you may consider to link a simulator or a  process library which does all the calc's, then you export to Excel or Matlab.
I have tested Prode Properties  (see 'www.prode.com') which integrates directly with Excel and does all you need.

----------


## carlo.stenali

do you wish to calculate P-H graphs for pure fluids or mixtures?
For mixtures there are examples discussed here
'http://www.egpet.net/vb/threads/27092-Excel-library-for-process-calc-s-including-distillation?p=224959#post224959'

----------


## pvaladares

> Can someone please help with pressure enthalpy software for various components?




I would recommend you to use EES (Engineering Equation Solver) software.

----------

